# Canning Pork Stew



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

Have the crock pot going right now with about 6 pounds of pork chunks for canning tomorrow;cumin,oregano,bay leaves,pepper,garlic, onion, all powder ,got lazy today, small tomatoe paste and large diced tomatoe can,
1 cup of red wine. The aroma right now is amazing.
Will try tomorrow and see.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Just don't make it to thick. It'll can better thin an then yall can thicken it up some when ya get ready ta eat it.

Sounds rite tastey!:yummy:


----------



## lovetogrow (Jan 25, 2011)

That's inspiring :yummy:


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

I just can my pork cubes plain then make a stew in the crock pot ... 

Best of luck, it sure dose sound good.


----------



## talob (Sep 16, 2009)

*Andi said:


> I just can my pork cubes plain then make a stew in the crock pot ...
> 
> Best of luck, it sure dose sound good.


Wife's fixing to do just that today with about sixteen pounds that we got a good buy on the other day.


----------



## smaj100 (Oct 17, 2012)

Does anyone else look and or shop at meat markets and buy meat packages for canning? 

The wife and I found a meat market recently close to us and the meats were really nice and local. Prices were comparable, but i think its a better quality than who knows where it comes from Kroger or walmart......


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

Finally out of the crock pot into the canner, all done , I just added some potatoes before canning, but the meat just fell apart it was so tender, will open one jar by the end of the year and see.
The reason I make the stew and canned it is that the meal is ready to eat that way, just make rice or pasta but for meat storage purposes is better to cubed meat and process for later seasoning into a meal, specially for those families that buy lots of meat. Next I will canned meatballs and chicken soup, they make quick meals just by adding rice or pasta or bread for meatball sandwiches.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

I do some complete meals to. Nice ta get home late an open a jar an just warm it up.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

I don't can much from the store though I have considered doing cheese and other items. Mostly I can wild game and fish. Mayo, onion and a can of salmon and I have a salmon salad (sandwich). A half pint of corned moose (or beef) will make a great ruben is short order. Any canned meat or fish can be added to rice or noodles with a can of soup and some odds and ends for a satisfying casserole. I do have some home canned roast beef hash in the cupboard. While I could eat any of it cold the canned fish is the only one I regularly do that with.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

smaj100 said:


> Does anyone else look and or shop at meat markets and buy meat packages for canning?
> 
> The wife and I found a meat market recently close to us and the meats were really nice and local. Prices were comparable, but i think its a better quality than who knows where it comes from Kroger or walmart......


We raise our own but I know a number of that do use a meat market. (Or buy part of a cow/pig off of a farmer.


----------



## carolexan (Dec 28, 2010)

We raised most all of our meats as well. The pork stew sounds delish! I usually raw pack my meats and process then in a pressure canner. I just love opening a jar or two and feeding the family.


----------



## rhiana (Aug 5, 2013)

Sounds so good! I love canning stew.


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

Meals in a jar are the way to go. While I also can single ingredients, like carrots or beans, I prefer to have a one or two serving meal all in one that is fast and easy to fix.


----------



## lazydaisy67 (Nov 24, 2011)

So, I have some quarts of carrots from last year as well as some whole Roma tomatoes, corn and green beans. Can I open the jars and make a vegetable soup out of them and can them again?


----------

